

How to improve your programming skills - urlwolf
http://www.antoarts.com/10-ways-to-improve-your-programming-skills/

======
michael_michael
One interesting trick I've learned regarding "Don’t rush to StackOverflow.
Think!" is that it sometimes helps me to go to StackOverflow and __write out
__the question using clear, precise language and code examples. Nine times out
of ten, the simple act of writing out the question helps me to solve the
problem on my own. If it doesn't, __then __I can click 'submit'.

~~~
freework
Same here. I consider my "stack overflow question composition" skills to be my
most valued programming skill. "Send me teh codez" questions don't get answers
anyways.

------
S4M
comments from last year (it's a repost):
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2713736>

~~~
mitchi
thanks

------
ThisIsADogHello
tl;dr: Read more, learn more, and do more programming.

